# Nested Box Elder burl set



## jclark58 (Mar 15, 2007)

I recently finished this set of 3 nested pieces turned from Box Elder Burl.  The largest is approx 9 X 6, the smallest 4.5 X 2.5











Jason


----------



## vick (Mar 15, 2007)

I had an opportunity to see these last Saturday and they look great!


----------



## Dario (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks wonderful!  [^]


----------



## Ligget (Mar 15, 2007)

That is fantastic work!![:0][]


----------



## Penmonkey (Mar 15, 2007)

Ohhh sweet!!! I think they are awesome!


----------



## kent4Him (Mar 15, 2007)

Very nice.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## huntersilver (Mar 15, 2007)

awesome looking bowls!


----------



## jjenk02 (Mar 15, 2007)

Awesome, I love them..


----------



## Ptolemy (Mar 15, 2007)

Really nice work.


----------



## johnnycnc (Mar 15, 2007)

Looking good!
Great work.[]


----------



## jclark58 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  This is the first Box Elder Burl set out of 4 or 5 that I have in the works right now.  I also have 5 or 6 sets in Mesquite, and a set in Acacia (from Vick).  Look for more in the future.

I'm no Mike Mahoney but I'm trying.

Jason


----------



## darbytee (Mar 16, 2007)

Beautiful work Jason. Between you and Dario I'm wanting a coring system more and more.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vick_
> <br />I had an opportunity to see these last Saturday and they look great!


Yeah, what he said. []


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 16, 2007)

Beautiful work!


----------



## johncrane (Mar 18, 2007)

Thats a big  WOW! from me Jason![]


----------



## BigRob777 (Mar 24, 2007)

I've got a friend who uses the coring set too.  Ya' done good!
Rob


----------

